# Scolopendra Hermosa



## cjm1991 (Jan 11, 2009)

So I got this one a few days ago but I really like it already. Such a docile pede, I can handle it all day   It does like to constantly be walking around but not running so its all good. Anyways check it out  

Eating a cricket





















Thanks for looking,


-CJM-


----------



## Draiman (Jan 11, 2009)

It does indeed look very placid. How big does this species get?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im not exactly sure as its a pretty rare pede in the hobby here in the USA regarding imporing and exporting laws with peru. I asked my dealer and he said the biggest he has seen is 6 or 7". They are super bulky though and their head plate is huge for their length. Im hoping to get a Gigantea within the next 3-4 months but its not exactly up to me, but we can always hope.


----------



## Dillon (Jan 11, 2009)

ahh...another XBOX 360 fan....

nice hermosa!!


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dillon said:


> ahh...another XBOX 360 fan....
> 
> nice hermosa!!


Who doesnt have a 360 nowadays   I prefer RPG or online games(diablo 2). I was actually thinking of getting pics of my Hairy scorp on my XBOX.


----------



## Comatose (Jan 11, 2009)

Phark said:


> It does indeed look very placid. How big does this species get?


What an awesome pede you've got there CJM...they can get around 8", but you're right, they are SUPER bulky...I don't remember them being that docile, but then you seem braver than me


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new pede!!! And I don't have an xbox 360


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 11, 2009)

cjm1991 said:


> Who doesnt have a 360 nowadays   I prefer RPG or online games(diablo 2). I was actually thinking of getting pics of my Hairy scorp on my XBOX.


Nice, I've been playing Diablo 2 for a few years now, addicting game.
You're a skater too, eh?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Nice, I've been playing Diablo 2 for a few years now, addicting game.
> You're a skater too, eh?


Yep, I dont skate during the winter months though. It gets so cold here makes it impossible. During the summer though, I usually am at my local park or a tight spot all day. Diablo 2 is like cocaine on a disk :wall: What realm do you play in?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 12, 2009)

Comatose said:


> What an awesome pede you've got there CJM...they can get around 8", but you're right, they are SUPER bulky...I don't remember them being that docile, but then you seem braver than me


Thanks for the info, and by docile I mean it doesnt try tearing my hand off 24/7. I hope some pretty nasty critters, but this one is chill if I take my time getting it out. Takes me about 5-10 mins lol.


----------



## szappan (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice 'pede!  Congrats on the pick-up.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 13, 2009)

cjm1991 said:


> Yep, I dont skate during the winter months though. It gets so cold here makes it impossible. During the summer though, I usually am at my local park or a tight spot all day. Diablo 2 is like cocaine on a disk :wall: What realm do you play in?


Lol, I haven't played in years.
You could always snowskate, I've always found it fun when spots aren't skatable.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 13, 2009)

Im not so much into snowboarding, its fun but I honestly think sledding down a massive hill is more fun  I hope this Hermosa gets big and breaks some records lol.


----------

